# Salt dogg controllers



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

Are junk we have 4 sd vboxes all less then a, month old we have had one controller burn out after the very first salt so we got the analog replacement 
And it just burnt out a week later . So 2 controllers in 2 weeks.
Now please salt dogg fix this I love your spreader but that doesnt help me if I cant use it.
How do the karrier controllers work? What type of warranty do they have cause I have to change to stay in business


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I can certainly sympathize with your pain.Last season on my new 1500,the digital that came with the spreader was dead in the water giving me a cryptic F1 code,a code that still hasn't been explained to me.Anyway ,I got the better white faced analog controller--so far,so good.I don't have personal experience with Karrier,but from everything I hear,they are the crem de la crem of anything electronic.I believe they have a 2 yr. warranty.Go to their site though to check it out for yourself. Good luck.


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

Just FYI here are the controller error codes for the Saltdogg spreaders:

For the hopper spreaders
http://www.saltdogg.com/Instruction%20Sheets/3017607_A.pdf

For the TGS series:

http://www.saltdogg.com/Instruction%20Sheets/3017608_A.pdf


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

ok i checked karriers website and they are $520 bucks for the direct replacement so it is 20 dollars cheaper than buyers and with a longer warranty guess i know which one we will be getting


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

Salt dogg controls are well known to go out. If you bought them recently, send them back. I just called them and got my replacement in 2 days. They were supposed to give me a return slip (paid shipping) but they never did. A big problem is the suppliers do not take these controllers out of the hopper when they get them. They leave all the parts inside the v-box and store these outside. It happened to my brother last year as well.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

pvtben121;1156397 said:


> Are junk we have 4 sd vboxes all less then a, month old we have had one controller burn out after the very first salt so we got the analog replacement
> And it just burnt out a week later . So 2 controllers in 2 weeks.
> Now please salt dogg fix this I love your spreader but that doesnt help me if I cant use it.
> How do the karrier controllers work? What type of warranty do they have cause I have to change to stay in business


i bought the 0750 and i had the same problem with controller when it was empty it worked fine but when i put a load in it it would give me the same error codes i had the controller exchanged after i had a hard time at the place where i made the mistake of buying it and had to get it exchanged from a diffrent place anyway 
there was a recall on all digital contrllers and replaced with the old analog controller
this was in jan of 2010

as for burning up you should get it replaced then have them go over there work on the wires sounds like your frying it by wires not connected or grounding out

but i love it now i am upgrading to the sphe 1500


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

We took the POS controller and stuck in a 30 amp on and off switch inside of it...Worked fine for the large areas we do...Most of the time its the rheostat mucking things up...On and off switch is the only way to go for us...


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

soounds good i need to figure out how to do that


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

NPMinc;1156930 said:


> Just FYI here are the controller error codes for the Saltdogg spreaders:
> 
> For the hopper spreaders
> http://www.saltdogg.com/Instruction%20Sheets/3017607_A.pdf
> ...


Thanks,we've seen these codes posted here before[they actually are supposed to be in our owner manuals,but aren't],but like I said before,nobody has yet explained to me what a FI code means.After it happened,all of the fuses in the controller were discovered blown by my dealer.Why was never determined.


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

pvtben121;1159731 said:


> soounds good i need to figure out how to do that


Take it apart if its out of warranty...It is pretty simple if you understand that DC voltage flow threw the load like water threw a valve..I will post a pic of a POS Salt dogg controller we rigged up with a vibrator switch in it and an on off switch in it...at least we utilize the bracket and controller


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

turfman59;1160477 said:


> Take it apart if its out of warranty...It is pretty simple if you understand that DC voltage flow threw the load like water threw a valve..I will post a pic of a POS Salt dogg controller we rigged up with a vibrator switch in it and an on off switch in it...at least we utilize the bracket and controller


yeah id like to see. Most of ours are under warranty still but buyers seems to drag their feet replacing them... or the dealer is just blaming them


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Just got my salt dogg Shpe2000 yesterday from ESI. Controller part number 3014199. I assume since this is digital these are the bad ones????

Kind of pisses me off that ESI sent me a unit which looks like it has been outside for a long time, and of course the controller was out there in the box


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

MatthewG;1332148 said:


> Just got my salt dogg Shpe2000 yesterday from ESI. Controller part number 3014199. I assume since this is digital these are the bad ones????
> 
> Kind of pisses me off that ESI sent me a unit which looks like it has been outside for a long time, and of course the controller was out there in the box


They get them in each season, yours could have been there since maybe july or august?

The digital controllers arnt the problem, although there is a cheaper manual knob version too without the digital readout numbers... the newer version has inline fuses between the connector and the box itself, if yours doesnt have them, send it back to buyers immediately for a replacement since it will fail asap... we had all 4 brand new ones go down in the first three storms... then bought a $810 replacement from a local dealer because we had to many spreaders down, they wouldn't replace it under warranty "because we didnt buy it there" and still dealing with buyers to credit the money towards another spreader purchase this year.... that one went bad too and since has been replaced as well :/


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Ramairfreak98ss;1333301 said:


> They get them in each season, yours could have been there since maybe july or august?
> 
> The digital controllers arnt the problem, although there is a cheaper manual knob version too without the digital readout numbers... the newer version has inline fuses between the connector and the box itself, if yours doesnt have them, send it back to buyers immediately for a replacement since it will fail asap... we had all 4 brand new ones go down in the first three storms... then bought a $810 replacement from a local dealer because we had to many spreaders down, they wouldn't replace it under warranty "because we didnt buy it there" and still dealing with buyers to credit the money towards another spreader purchase this year.... that one went bad too and since has been replaced as well :/


I had the same problem with rondos trailers in mcheny il. I went to a buyers distributor and I showed them my receipt and they called buyers and verified it was under warranty and replaced it at no cost to me. I had to remove the controller and install it myself. Due to they did not install it.
Regional in Addison,il is the place I went to. And would go back to. 
Besides the bad controller I like the salt dogg poly vbox. I am planning on buying 2 shpe 2000 this season from either regional or centeral 
Depends on who has a better price. If I get this 15.4 acre contract


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Ramairfreak98ss;1284291 said:


> yeah id like to see. Most of ours are under warranty still but buyers seems to drag their feet replacing them... or the dealer is just blaming them


Yous all need to go to *Salt dogg.com
*FIND A SALTDOGG SPREADER DISTRIBUTOR
Stop going to non distributor not a 3rd party company
No I don't sell or work for salt dogg
I am a customer just like you'd and had to learn the hard way

Go to this link http://www.saltdogg.com/Distributors/MidwestDistributor.asp.


----------

